# CD11 follicle tracking scan results-what to think?



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Had my second CD11 scan today and I had 2 follie's at 18mm and 14mm. There were also another 2 but he said to disregard them as they were only 10mm. He said he thinks I will ov in the next 2 days and to go back for a progesterone blood test in 7 days. He didn't book me for another scan.

He would not give me the hcg trigger as it is my first round and I am concerned as my opk's and clearblue monitor are still low. He said that given my age (2 it is very unlikely that I won't ovulate on my own. I forgot to ask what my lining was but it was 6mm on CD7 so I am not too concerned. 

What do you think about my results?

Do you think 7 days is right for my blood test, I thought it is supposed to be 7dpo. Going on opk's, I am not ov'ing today.

He advised to bms every second day. Do you think every day would be optimal given DH has good sperm?

Feel a bit down after today's scan... he was quite clinical and I really don't know what is good.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you've got a dominant follie of 18mm then that's really good and as your consultant says, you should hopefully ovulate in the next day or so.  The other follie at 14mm is a little small and may not have matured enough by the time the dominant one ruptures...then again, it may have a growth spurt...no way of knowing really.

OPKs and monitors only detect LH surge before ovulation.....you'd usually ovulate around 36hrs (but anywhere between 12-48hrs) following the LH surge.  Ideally you should use OPKs from around 12-8pm, not first thing in the morning and ensure you've had little to no fluid for several hours prior to using.  However, I really wouldn't get too hung up on OPKs/monitors etc....they're not reliable and don't confirm ovulation.

Bit confused as to why you've been advised to have progesterone tested in 7 days time if you've not ovulated yet....is it possible to have tested in 7 days and then have tested again in say 9 days (which if you ovulated in 2 days time would be approx 7dpo) ?

Personally I'd just ensure that you have as much jiggy as possible....I've had 2 consultants advise that if partner has no issues with sperm quality/quantity then have as much sex as possible but at least every other day.  Sperm can live for around 3-5 days whereas an egg only survives for about 12-24 hours so as long as there's a constant fresh supply ready and waiting for the egg then should be fine.

If your womb lining was 6mm on cd7 then it should be fine....they usually look for it to be minimum of approx 8mm to ensure healthy and plump for good implantation...like follies, womb lining grows 1-2mm a day and the oestrogen produced from the developing follies help encourage womb lining growth and then the progesterone released following ovulation helps sustain the womb lining and supports early pg until placenta takes over.

Don't feel disheartened, there are lots & lots of ladies who don't have and don't need the HCG injection because all they require is the clomid to trigger ovulation....hopefully you're one of them.  Isn't it better to be having less drugs, not more...and also, with not having the HCG injection you'll know for sure that when you get that BFP it's genuine, not anxious that it may be a result of false positive from the HCG injection.  It sounds very promising that your dominant follie of 18mm will pop on it's own without any need for the HCG jab.


Good luck
Natasha


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi
> 
> If you've got a dominant follie of 18mm then that's really good and as your consultant says, you should hopefully ovulate in the next day or so. The other follie at 14mm is a little small and may not have matured enough by the time the dominant one ruptures...then again, it may have a growth spurt...no way of knowing really.
> 
> ...


Natasha, thank you so much hun. You have really made my day. I wish I could be so helpful to you but I am so new to fertility treatment and am learning everyday.

That's a real good point about the progesterone test as it is just a drop in thing. I will go in 7 days and then in another 2. You don't even need a form. If I get a positive opk should I go 7 days after that? I test about 4 times a day about 12, 3, 6, 8pm or so. MY CBFM tests in the morning but I have never had a high or peak so hope my estrogen is ok.

I will try to bms every day from now. Good that your dh has good sperm too! You are right, it is better to do it with the least drugs possible. I just want to go through as little of this as possible but that's what we all want!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad I could help 

If you can just drop in to get blood test then that's great (wish I had that near me !) then I'd would go in 7 days as your consultant recommended (as with the 18mm follie it's ready to pop any time) and then if you get a definite +ve OPK and/or monitor then go 9 days after that result ie you get the +ve OPK, you ovulate 36hrs later so that's approx 2 days + 7dpo = 9 days (if that makes sense?)

Yeah, thankfully DP has tip top sperm & I ovulate fine with high progesterone levels (even at my age!!) so 2 less hurdles for us and we still hold out for a natural miracle that sticks around for the duration this time....sadly the likelihood of naturally happening again is getting slimmer and slimmer but we should be having another IVF later this year so trying to stay positive 

...and hey, don't worry that you're still learning things, that's the whole point of this website, to get lots of (non professional!) advise and support...I'm just a little further down the ttc route that you but I'm still learning new things too 

Fingers crossed 
Natasha


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi JPS

I think Natasha has covered everything, she is quite amazing in terms of her knowledge and was a great help to me last time round. So, looking good and keep us posted!

SS


----------

